# *.exe erstellen



## theLMF (26. November 2001)

Mit welchem Programm kann ich *.exe(en) erstellen - Installations Dateien halt...
(und wo gibts die


----------



## Xeragon (26. November 2001)

Naja, nicht jede exe muss eine Installationsdatei sein. 
Aber da du offensichtlich nur die zur Installation meinst:

- Windows Installer: Gibt's gratis von MS -> such einfach auf http://msdn.microsoft.com nach "Windows Installer"
- InstallShield: Wird mit VisualStudio mitgeliefert, ansonsten musst du ihn AFAIK kaufen 

Das wären eigentlich die beiden wichtigsten.
IIRC muss der Windows Installer auf älteren Systemen (bis Win98 oder so) erst per Update eingespielt werden. (Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist dieses Update irgendein IE <= 5.5)


----------



## dPo2000 (29. Januar 2002)

WinZip & WinRar ;]


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Januar 2002)

wise oder winstall waeren noch zu erwaehnen, auch wenn installshield mit abstand das beste ist...


----------



## theLMF (29. Januar 2002)

installshield kostet g.i. was - außerdem gibts bessere(s)


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. Januar 2002)

ob es besseres gibt, ist geschmackssache. ich find installshield am besten...

ausserdem gibts davon auch ne trial


----------

